# This Just In !



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

The 2011 335 sedan will not be available for p/u until April 15th 2010.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Any news on the coupe and convertible?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

3aholic said:


> Any news on the coupe and convertible?


Last date for pick up of 2010 E92/93 is April 14. After that, BMW ED wouldn't tell me when the earliest pick up for 2011's would be. Sorry.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

3aholic said:


> Any news on the coupe and convertible?


Reasonable guess would be the same date I would think.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

UCLA - Adrian has the info posted above for E92/93


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess ill be getting the last 2010's, hope they have good deals going on


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

IrvRobinson said:


> The 2011 335 sedan will not be available for p/u until April 15th 2010.


Is this specific only to 335 or to E90? (what about 328 sedan?)


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Hi Irv,

Yes it is the same for all the 3 series.

Best Regards,

From: Irv Robinson [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, November 23, 2009 10:13 AM

Subject: RE: 2011 E90

Thanks

this helps,will it be the same for all of the 3 series ? This really helps to plan p/u dates if they're asking to go in March.

Irv


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Beenthere said:


> I love the way they use model years almost a year in advance of what they actually are... Soon we'll have the 2013 models for sale in 2011.


btw,MB has released new models in January as the following model year...The GLK came out in January '09 as a 2010 and the S550 in Jan '06 as a 2007.

This can be a great buying/selling opportunity since you can buy a 2011 in April,2010 and sell it in 2011.Since you're normallly buying under dealer cost , when you go to sell it a year later,it might only cost you 5 - 7 k to USE that car,subtract the CCA rebate and you won bigtime !


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

So if the 2011 E90 is coming out in April, that lends a significant amount of credence to the theory that it will have the new N55 twin-scroll Valvetronic motor instead of the N54 twin-turbo.

That's awesome, since I'll be picking up an M-sport 335i sedan in May (Adrian... get ready partner)

-MrB


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Woa..

I plan on a late June 2010 pickup.

If I'm reading this correctly, there's no way I'll be able to get a 2010 car in June of *2010?*

Crap. No doubt prices for 2011 will go up, like always.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

zoltrix said:


> Woa..
> 
> I plan on a late June 2010 pickup.
> 
> ...


It will be a 2011...I really don't think we'll see much of a price increase,if any, on the new models,for the 2010's they remained the same and some were even less.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> So if the 2011 E90 is coming out in April, that lends a significant amount of credence to the theory that it will have the new N55 twin-scroll Valvetronic motor instead of the N54 twin-turbo.
> 
> That's awesome, since I'll be picking up an M-sport 335i sedan in May (Adrian... get ready partner)
> 
> -MrB


Looks like a plan. :thumbup: I may just pick one up in May, too.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> Looks like a plan. :thumbup: I may just pick one up in May, too.


This time bring with you *your own camera and laptop*! :thumbup:


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

IrvRobinson said:


> It will be a 2011...I really don't think we'll see much of a price increase,if any, on the new models,for the 2010's they remained the same and some were even less.


yea but the money factors usually go up.

At least *I* have never seen a MF go down on a brand new MY.

I could be wrong though... Can't speak for all of BMW history.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

What's the calendar year 2010 schedule for M3s?


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Beenthere said:


> I love the way they use model years almost a year in advance of what they actually are... Soon we'll have the 2013 models for sale in 2011.


No kidding. It's apparently terrible that one has to wait a full 3.5 months of 2010 before the 2011 model is available.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

mrbelk said:


> So if the 2011 E90 is coming out in April, that lends a significant amount of credence to the theory that it will have the new N55 twin-scroll Valvetronic motor instead of the N54 twin-turbo.
> 
> That's awesome, since I'll be picking up an M-sport 335i sedan in May (Adrian... get ready partner)
> 
> -MrB


Irv and Adrian, what's the scoop on this? For the coupes and the sedans/tourings.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Looks like a plan. :thumbup: I may just pick one up in May, too.


We can "double date." Not that there's anything wrong with that...

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Beenthere said:


> I love the way they use model years almost a year in advance of what they actually are... Soon we'll have the 2013 models for sale in 2011.


It's just another data point in the "Unified Field Theory of Creep," as postulated by Gregg Easterbrooke in his weekly "Tuesday Morning Quarterback" on ESPN's Page2 site.

-MrB


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Irv - Your email back from BMW indicates the pickup for 2011s for all of the 3 series begin April 15th. Is that correct? Adrian's message above shows the 2010 being available UNTIL April 14th. Do you know if the 2011 E93 would be ready for pick up on April 15th, 2010?

I ask because I currently have a reservation for April 7, 2010 for a 2010 E93. It makes sense for me to delay this by a week to get the newer model year...


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I have been told that anything picked up before 4/15 would be a 2010.....the N55 engine is suposed to be a single scroll,not much difference in hp,but more efficient...The 2011 1 series will be the same,after 4/15


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Irv - I guess my specific question is: Have you been told that the 2011 3 series including coupe & convertible would be ready for pick up starting April 15th?

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!

Thanks!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just realize:
If 2011 new 3 series BMW came out in April 2010 - that mean that code will change from E90 to F30 in April also! :thumbup:
Am I wrong? :dunno:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

3aholic said:


> Hi Irv - I guess my specific question is: Have you been told that the 2011 3 series including coupe & convertible would be ready for pick up starting April 15th?
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Thanks!


It started when I had a customer that wanted a p/u of 3/25/10 .I knew the 1 & 3 series were ending production at the end of February ,so I just asked the right people and was given an answer right away.For some,the p/u date is more important than the changeover to 2011's.They might not be able to go any other time.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

MB330 said:


> Just realize:
> If 2011 new 3 series BMW came out in April 2010 - that mean that code will change from E90 to F30 in April also! :thumbup:
> Am I wrong? :dunno:


Pretty sure you're wrong. They will still be E9x. The F30 isn't due for at least another year, if not two. I think it's because they're either getting new motors or new safety equipment that would necessitate a MY changeover.

-MrB


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

mrbelk said:


> Pretty sure you're wrong. They will still be E9x. The F30 isn't due for at least another year, if not two. I think it's because they're either getting new motors or new safety equipment that would necessitate a MY changeover.
> 
> -MrB


Well, just only 6 month left to find out.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

MB330 said:


> This time bring with you *your own camera and laptop*! :thumbup:


:rofl: I know, right?



mrbelk said:


> We can "double date." Not that there's anything wrong with that...
> 
> -MrB


For sure.

Actually, I did just that last month. My client here in Atlanta picked up an M3 Coupe and we had the same check in time. It was a really good time.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

MB330 said:


> Just realize:
> If 2011 new 3 series BMW came out in April 2010 - that mean that code will change from E90 to F30 in April also! :thumbup:
> Am I wrong? :dunno:





mrbelk said:


> Pretty sure you're wrong. They will still be E9x. The F30 isn't due for at least another year, if not two. I think it's because they're either getting new motors or new safety equipment that would necessitate a MY changeover.
> 
> -MrB


+1



MB330 said:


> Well, just only 6 month left to find out.


No waiting. You can find out today.

The F30 3er will be for model year 2013; introduced in either the spring or fall of 2012.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> :rofl:
> 
> My client here in Atlanta picked up an M3 Coupe and we had the same check in time. It was a really good time.


You started first!!!
Some one fail 12 hr rules!:tsk:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

MB330 said:


> You started first!!!
> Some one fail 12 hr rules!:tsk:


Ssshhhh! :nono::AF330i:


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey guys - Does anyone have a definitive answer if 2011 E92/93s are available for pick up on or after April 15th?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

3aholic said:


> Hey guys - Does anyone have a definitive answer if 2011 E92/93s are available for pick up on or after April 15th?


Look at the post above yours - this guy is a site sponsor - give him a call and get your answers! :thumbup:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

The 2011's will be available after 4/15/2010 ,does that answer your question ?


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Irv. It does, I'm just inquiring on the first date they can be picked up. If you know this, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

on April 15,2010 will be the first available date of pickup for the 2011


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Irv!


----------



## gekisai29 (Jan 13, 2007)

does this mean there is a good chance for beter lease rates or rebate promotions for 3 series verts being delivered the end of march?


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

gekisai29 said:


> does this mean there is a good chance for beter lease rates or rebate promotions for 3 series verts being delivered the end of march?


I sure hope so!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

gekisai29 said:


> does this mean there is a good chance for beter lease rates or rebate promotions for 3 series verts being delivered the end of march?


I think we'll have some idea of what's to come on 1/05 when the new programs come out,these should be good for 60 days from the end of the month,but we'll have to wait and see.BMW could make it a 30 day program.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

3aholic said:


> hi irv - i guess my specific question is: Have you been told that the 2011 3 series including coupe & convertible would be ready for pick up starting april 15th?
> 
> Have a happy thanksgiving!
> 
> Thanks!


100% yes


----------



## cichlid (Jan 3, 2010)

When can we expect the 2011 Wholesale price list? I am planning for an April 30th delivery and have not started price negotiations yet.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

cichlid said:


> When can we expect the 2011 Wholesale price list? I am planning for an April 30th delivery and have not started price negotiations yet.


Just negotiate as a flat fee above ED invoice. $1,000 to $1,500 seems to be the normal amount you'd expect to pay, which is fair and reasonable given the extra work involved in an ED.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

In case anyone here is interested, BMW ED told me that the 335is is available for pick up starting 6/15/10.


----------



## hansriet (Jan 16, 2008)

Irv,

How early can one order a 2011 335d for late June pickup?
My current lease ends March 10, but I can't do ED until end of June.

Thanks,

Hans


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

3aholic said:


> In case anyone here is interested, BMW ED told me that the 335is is available for pick up starting 6/15/10.


 Boo, looks like I'll be stuck with a regular 335 for end of May ED...dates can't be changed that much. Might need to reconsider an S4 with this news - really wanted DCT on the 335is.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

That's what I heard today. I suggest you get confirmation from you CA regarding you May pick up of an 335is.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

The 535 & 550 rwd will be available starting July 1st


----------

